# Posting in the jungle



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Do religious posts really bother people in the jungle that much that they have to complain about it? I've seen many other offensive posts down there, yet those are fine. I've been restricted from posting down there because I post items about Jesus Christ, which causes some people to go insane for some reason. Am I missing something?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Their eyes are blinded because they choose to not turn to God. The scriptures say the are hostile to God and anything pertaining to God they hate. But it's their choice and like said in another post, "one day every knee shall bow and every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord.". But it will be too late then. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Did the moderators tell you not to post there?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

finkikin said:


> Did the moderators tell you not to post there?


No, but I am restricted - I can't even see that section when I log in.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I guess the boss man did that. It is ok to call someone a ***** or a turd, but for gosh sake, don't talk about Jesus !


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Fish&Chips said:


> No, but I am restricted - I can't even see that section when I log in.


If you cant see this section...how did you get here to make this thread?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Part Timer said:


> If you cant see this section...how did you get here to make this thread?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I meant "the jungle"
That is what doesn't show up when I log in.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Might just be a glitch...then again might not be. Feel free to post all you like. Your words dont bother me. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I will try and answer your questions and provide commentary from the Jungle side of the fence. I am not a moderator.

*Do religious posts really bother people in the jungle that much that they have to complain about it?*
Yes, obviously.

*I've seen many other offensive posts down there, yet those are fine.
*Offensive posts are allowed in the Jungle. Continually posting topics that aggravate several people will, in time, get you banned. Why are your topics causing aggravation? The Jungleites don't go there to be preached to no more than you would go to a topless bar for a glass of milk.
*I've been restricted from posting down there because I post items about Jesus Christ, which causes some people to go insane for some reason. Am I missing something?*
I don't think you're missing anything. I think you know exactly why you draw the ire of Jungleites, and your persistence was fuel to the fire.

It is not my intention to be critical with my statements. You need to understand that, for example, fat people know they're fat. They know the health risks, etc. They don't need you to tell them they're fat, nor are they interested in hearing a plan - in the Jungle - that might cause them to lose weight. There are plenty of other forums they would access it they were interested in losing weight. But you persisted with the weight issue, wouldn't go away and people were tired of hearing they were fat and lazy.

This site provides entertainment. Your visits to the Jungle took away from the experience for many people.

Understand now?


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes it kind of makes sense. Maybe they should add another rule that says no religious posts?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Fish&Chips said:


> Yes it kind of makes sense. Maybe they should add another rule that says no religious posts?


Maybe. But I've been around 2cool for a while now and you're the only person that I've seen post religious thing in the Jungle.

I'm a little surprised you weren't banned altogether. Mont doesn't like problems.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

There are people who are persistant with many other issues down there. Even to the point of name calling and and I'm sure people get tired of being told they are on the wrong side but they are allowed to carry on.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

monkeyman1 said:


> Maybe. But I've been around 2cool for a while now and you're the only person that I've seen post religious thing in the Jungle.
> 
> I'm a little surprised you weren't banned altogether. Mont doesn't like problems.


I don't like problems either. That's why I try to abide by the rules.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

F and C, don't take it personal. Just know, there is a certain level of "Unwritten Laws Of The Jungle" If your gonna play, you have to play by the rules. Trust me, the jungle is a cruel place at times. One thing you have to give the admins on this board credit for was setting this section aside for play. That's what it was intended for years ago. This section was only allowed with strict rules even then. You have to adhear if you don't, you get banned. I have seen it way too many times. I have red marks or warnings myself from years ago that don't go away. I see them everyday and am reminded, I have come a long way. If I choose to spread the word, it was / is by personal message, not broadcasting to the board. That is shunned upon down there. These guys have a job to do, they have customers, we need to repect that. We have many visitors from the jungle that pop in on this FFTS board. I think you would be surprised.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks seeker. I wasn't aware of the unwritten laws, but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm a big boy and just thought that everybody could hold their own down there.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh they do, it's calmed down 100% compared to the way it was just a couple of months ago. I do go there to keep up on worldly events. I have to hand it to the guys down there, I have learned allot about myself and about the cyber environment period. There are some who contributed a wealth of information and others that probably should have been banned log ago. I have seen peeps come and go down there. Interesting times. We all respected each others opinions and never took anything personal. Pop shots were the best if my memory serves me right. Many conversations I had down there under the influence of the "Nectar of the Gods" as they call it. I'm not proud of it. If I could go back an apologize to to everyone for the things I said I would do it. Would it matter? Probably not. Did I make an [email protected]# out of myself.. Most definitely. It was a breeding place for trouble. I used to give all of the liberals a ton of stuff. Oh my.. I still like bashing the agenda every now and then but I find myself angry when I do it. It's the bad side of my life I wished I could change but just can't. I's a big stumbling block of mine and I know it. I was raised that way, it's too embedded. Hate.. that's all it was. I'm over it now. I miss some of the conversations we had simply because I learned something about myself. It was a season of life that I will never forget. Oh the Friday night conversations.. Anyway. Your hanging in there and that's all that counts. Move forward. Be blessed. You contributions are being admired for Gods purpose and that's what was intended. Keep up the good work. I enjoy all of your postings. Let the Lord continue speaking through you. Your doing a good job.


----------



## Jiggin Junkie (Mar 12, 2011)

In a nut shell it Christianity is the only one that tells you that you are rotten and need a Savior. It points to your faults and says. THOU SHALT NOT... It rubs people raw because they truly cannot handle the TRUTH.


----------

